# Angles



## harvv (Jul 21, 2012)

I apologize if there is a thread or video out there but i have been searching and am unable to find what im looking for (maybe i just suck at it)

So i am fairly new to finishing...under a year experience. The guy that i work with/trained me is super oldschool and we do everything by hand. (actually i just started using a wool roller for taping the angles after watching moores video a while back...man that really sped things up!)

But anyways...I am currently looking to purchase some tools to make the angles go quicker. (since right now im doing them by hand and have to alternate angles one day at a time blah blah and it just takes quite a long time and i want to speed things up there)

My problem is i am not really sure what i need to get to coat the angles start to finish and how to use whatever it is hahah. Have found videos of various different stages of doing angles but cannot find anything with a start to finish explanation. 

Sooo, if anyone could maybe help me out. Possibly point me in the right direction to maybe a thread on this website or a video or maybe explain some stuff to me here, anything really i would greatlyyyy appreciate it. I think to start off i would prefer something cheaper. So from what ive gathered through reading that might be a roller + 2 flushers? Honestly have no clue heh so any help at all would be awesome.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

:thumbup:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)




----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

http://www.drywalltalk.com/f7/flushing-tin-angle-head-2245/


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)




----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

I don't want to leave Mudstar out!


----------



## harvv (Jul 21, 2012)

Thank you moore. Is this how you do your angles as well?

So from these vids i gather. 
a) load angles with tube / get tape on
b) roller
c)flush with 2.5

Is that correct?

If so...few more questions. When youre loading up the angles with the tube before you put tape on does it have a special head on it? hard for me to tell.
And also after you do those first steps above. What do you do for the final coat? load up with tube then use a bigger (3"?)flusher?


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

That's right harvv. I personally don't use a roller. I put a little more mud on with the tube and the weight of the tube against the tape sets it just enough.

The tube head is called a corner applicator and there is also a flat applicator.

Again correct on final coat.


----------



## harvv (Jul 21, 2012)

mudslingr said:


> That's right harvv. I personally don't use a roller. I put a little more mud on with the tube and the weight of the tube against the tape sets it just enough.
> 
> The tube head is called a corner applicator and there is also a flat applicator.
> 
> Again correct on final coat.



Awesome man thanks a lot. So few final questions. You use the same corner applicator for the final coat? And also maybe you could recommend the brand of flushers you use?

edit: oh yeah and also do you have to thin the mud way down for that?


----------



## bmitch (Dec 10, 2011)

mudslingr said:


> That's right harvv. I personally don't use a roller. I put a little more mud on with the tube and the weight of the tube against the tape sets it just enough.
> 
> The tube head is called a corner applicator and there is also a flat applicator.
> 
> Again correct on final coat.


 i was'nt plannig on thanking you,i just missed the the quote.iwanted to ask if you,re still running the zook.


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

Yes, same applicator. You don't need much much. Just have to get used to the tube and flushers. I use Can-Am tube and flushers. There are others like Tape Pro.

Yes the mud gets thinned out considerably. I'm going to do a more detailed tube video in a couple days. Might help you out a bit.


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

b said:


> i was'nt plannig on thanking you,i just missed the the quote.iwanted to ask if you,re still running the zook.



Yes I am Bernie. I like to change back and forth ever since P.A. ROCKER sent me one. I'm still a little rusty but it's coming back to me. For some reason I still prefer the tube. Easier to clean.:yes:

I missed using a zook so much I'm going to buy a new Columbia Taper soon. My kid is going to get to learn on the used one as soon as he puts on some more weight. He's 14 and a full zook probably weighs more than him right now.:blink:


----------



## bmitch (Dec 10, 2011)

i posted another message on here ,must have got lost.training your young lad will make for some good quality time.good on you guys.


----------



## Philma Crevices (Jan 28, 2012)

moore said:


> I don't want to leave Mudstar out! How to Finish Inside Drywall Corners - YouTube


 Lookin' sharp Mudstar:thumbsup:


----------



## sdrdrywall (Sep 4, 2010)

Damb that boy good :blink:


----------



## harvv (Jul 21, 2012)

thanks for the info guys. appreciate it


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

I second the mud tube. I will say up front that I have never used one, but there are plenty of others on here that do.

If you are just going to use tools for the angles, the mud tube makes a pump unnecessary. In the future, you can add on, and if you decide to use flat boxes, then you can invest in a pump.

Also, if you want to start for minimal investment, just use an angle head or flusher behind your wool roller. You would only have to purchase a pole and 3-3.5" head of choice, and could decide if you like the tooled angles. If so, invest in the compound tube and another head.


----------



## harvv (Jul 21, 2012)

fr8train said:


> I second the mud tube. I will say up front that I have never used one, but there are plenty of others on here that do.
> 
> If you are just going to use tools for the angles, the mud tube makes a pump unnecessary. In the future, you can add on, and if you decide to use flat boxes, then you can invest in a pump.
> 
> Also, if you want to start for minimal investment, just use an angle head or flusher behind your wool roller. You would only have to purchase a pole and 3-3.5" head of choice, and could decide if you like the tooled angles. If so, invest in the compound tube and another head.


Hadnt thought about using it behind the roller instead of going straight to getting a tube. thanks. Also looking on walltools for exactly what flushers to get. Is a glazer the same as a flusher?


----------



## RenoRob (Nov 6, 2012)

The trouble I've been having with flushers is that I can't get them to feather out all the way. I picked up a 3.5" Columbia the other day and while it certainly left no ridges when wiping, the compound tube applies too much mud. Also, I find I have to go over the corner several times to get a satisfactory result. Oh well, at least the mechanical heads are cheap......


----------



## DLSdrywall (May 22, 2012)

RenoRob said:


> The trouble I've been having with flushers is that I can't get them to feather out all the way. I picked up a 3.5" Columbia the other day and while it certainly left no ridges when wiping, the compound tube applies too much mud. Also, I find I have to go over the corner several times to get a satisfactory result. Oh well, at least the mechanical heads are cheap......


MAybe if you post some before you pull angles and after we can better assess the problem.:thumbsup:


----------



## harvv (Jul 21, 2012)

fr8train said:


> Also, if you want to start for minimal investment, just use an angle head or flusher behind your wool roller. You would only have to purchase a pole and 3-3.5" head of choice, and could decide if you like the tooled angles. If so, invest in the compound tube and another head.


About using it behind the wool roller....would the mud have to be thinned down considerably for the flusher to work well? Or is the thinning only necessary for the tube application?


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

I still thin it, but not as much as I would if running it through my taper or angle box. It still needs to flow. Just add a little more water than you currently use and try it. If it seems the mud just doesn't want to flow, add a little bit more. You can run angles successfully with stiffer mud, but there is a trade off in speed. The stiffer the mud the slower you have to pass the heads, and vice versa. On the other hand too thin and it won't fill properly. You need to experiment and find the balance that works best for you.

There is a "touch" to running an angle head, so don't be discouraged if they don't turn out well on your first go. Too little pressure and they don't feather the edges and don't fill in all the way, too much and you take all the mud out of the angle and it will most likely end up on the floor! Rule of thumb that PA taught me, when properly used, you will feel the head drag, but it will also still glide.


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

I hope this will help someone.


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

mudslingr said:


> I hope this will help someone.
> 
> How to use a compound tube to tape drywall flat and angle joints. - YouTube


I liked watching this video, the whole compound tube process is foreign to me. It just might be a way for me to really speed up the angle process without throwing down for the more expensive bazooka/roller/glazer combination.

That being said, when it first started I had to ask myself "why the f*&%ing hell am I watching someone mix mud on a Sunday morning?!" :laughing:


----------



## smisner50s (Jan 6, 2011)

SlimPickins said:


> I liked watching this video, the whole compound tube process is foreign to me. It just might be a way for me to really speed up the angle process without throwing down for the more expensive bazooka/roller/glazer combination.
> 
> That being said, when it first started I had to ask myself "why the f*&%ing hell am I watching someone mix mud on a Sunday morning?!" :laughing:


I was watching too


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

I priced out a pretty complete tube/roller/flusher combo with applicator heads, handles, etc (no pump though) and the whole set-up was under $900...that's not too bad really, when a bazooka/roller/glazer/pump combo would be well more than double that. Although, the extra money spent on the latter set-up would be paid for pretty quick with speed gained. 

I've got a biggish job (for a guy like me anyway) coming up in the next couple of months and I'm weighing my options.


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

SlimPickins;72222 Although said:


> That kinda says it all Slim. In the end,,, the better, more exspensive the tool,, the more money ya make, and the better the job is. However, sometimes its more prudent to buy a cheaper and lesser set, to get ya to the goal! :thumbup:


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

SlimPickins said:


> I priced out a pretty complete tube/roller/flusher combo with applicator heads, handles, etc (no pump though) and the whole set-up was under $900...that's not too bad really, when a bazooka/roller/glazer/pump combo would be well more than double that. Although, the extra money spent on the latter set-up would be paid for pretty quick with speed gained.
> 
> I've got a biggish job (for a guy like me anyway) coming up in the next couple of months and I'm weighing my options.


For a one shot deal, even a little more, I wouldn't be afraid to tackle taping out a biggish job with a banjo - unless maybe it was such that the added reach with the bazooka outweighed enough my taping off stilts or a scaffold with the banjo.



Capt-sheetrock said:


> That kinda says it all Slim. In the end,,, the better, more exspensive the tool,, the more money ya make, and the better the job is. However, sometimes its more prudent to buy a cheaper and lesser set, to get ya to the goal! :thumbup:


Capt! :icon_eek:

Good to see you haven't been blown or washed away.


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

JustMe said:


> Capt! :icon_eek:
> 
> Good to see you haven't been blown or washed away.


 
Yeah,,,LOL,,, I'm like a bad cold,,, I just keep on lingering!!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Capt-sheetrock said:


> That kinda says it all Slim. In the end,,, the better, more exspensive the tool,, the more money ya make, and the better the job is. However, sometimes its more prudent to buy a cheaper and lesser set, to get ya to the goal! :thumbup:


Great to see you back Capt.


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

Capt-sheetrock said:


> That kinda says it all Slim. In the end,,, the better, more exspensive the tool,, the more money ya make, and the better the job is. However, sometimes its more prudent to buy a cheaper and lesser set, to get ya to the goal! :thumbup:


In the end Capt., I suppose it comes down to this (and pardon me if I'm creating a Captainism here...) When you've got no money, everything costs the same! :laughing:


----------



## harvv (Jul 21, 2012)

mudslingr said:


> I hope this will help someone.
> 
> How to use a compound tube to tape drywall flat and angle joints. - YouTube



Sweet man that helped a lot. Since ive never used the tube before i had no clue that the mud needed to be thinned down that much (thats quite a lot). 

Have been looking on walltools like someone said above for a tube/roller/flusher combo and they actually have a mix and match complete corner set that auto adds all the needed items. Without getting top of the line stuff it looks like you can come out around 500 bucks for everything (maybe another 50 in there for another extension pole)

But yeah....have been doing everything by hand since thats the way i was taught...and having watched all these vids here of people knocking out angles so fast compared to what it takes me its got me all wanting to say screw the coating angles by hand and grab up everything i can. Will be looking into getting that set asap...thanks again for the vid was helpful


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

SlimPickins said:


> In the end Capt., I suppose it comes down to this (and pardon me if I'm creating a Captainism here...) When you've got no money, everything costs the same! :laughing:


 
two angleheads, are like 100.00 difference than 2 flushers. maybe 150

You still have to have a way to put tape on the wall,,, a banjo is cheaper than a tube.

got to have a pole for either

You need a roller to get it right, so no diff there,(you can do it with a flusher that don't use a roller,,,,but ya ain't gonna like that one)


----------



## harvv (Jul 21, 2012)

Capt-sheetrock said:


> two angleheads, are like 100.00 difference than 2 flushers. maybe 150
> 
> You still have to have a way to put tape on the wall,,, a banjo is cheaper than a tube.
> 
> ...


What is it that you prefer about angle heads that makes them better than the flusher combo?


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

Capt-sheetrock said:


> two angleheads, are like 100.00 difference than 2 flushers. maybe 150
> 
> You still have to have a way to put tape on the wall,,, a banjo is cheaper than a tube.
> 
> ...


Don't get me wrong, I know that the best way, and I mean the *best* way (in terms of efficiency and quality as a combination) is to use angle heads. I've used angle heads a lot, and never used a flusher. And, while I generally don't talk about things I know nothing about, it seems pretty obvious to me that an angle head would beat the pants off a flusher. 

I was telling someone in a PM the other day that for me, it comes down to laying down the cash for a trade that I seem to be being pulled away from (to do more remodel/carpentry work). The drywall jobs are still there, being offered on a regular basis, but I'm enjoying the new skill-set and the change of pace (besides...a full remodel lasts much longer than a slam & jam drywall gig.....I'm on this job for the next 6 months, with two new houses to build after the fact). Taping tools would be a way to make quick money, and I don't want to spend a whole lot....at least at this point in my dwindling taping career. :blink:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Capt-sheetrock said:


> two angleheads, are like 100.00 difference than 2 flushers. maybe 150
> 
> You still have to have a way to put tape on the wall,,, a banjo is cheaper than a tube.
> 
> ...


Your under estimating the job the tin angle heads can do. just b/c their less in money, does not mean they do inferior work. If I wiped one angle with a 3" tin head, and another with a 3" mechanical head, you could be hard pressed to tell the difference between the two.

Also, a banjo may be less than a compound tube, but you will get more bang for the BUCK with the compound tube though . Since you can install tape or bead with it, glaze with it (like a MR), fill your boxes with it, or nail spottter, spot high screws with it, and win squirt gun fights:yes:

Just saying, there's many routes to go:thumbup:


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

harvv said:


> What is it that you prefer about angle heads that makes them better than the flusher combo?


Well, Harve,,,,haveing never used a flusher, I really can't speak for em. I do know that an anglehead lasts for life (unless ya drop it on a concrete floor off of stilts). In other words,,,, it never wears out. I do know that flushers do. 

So, if for no other reason, why would you buy a tool that has to be replaced in a year, when you spend abit more for one that will last a lifetime?

Add to that, the fact that the flusher guys will tell ya that an anglehead leaves ya with a better corner.

I said all that to say this,,, If you had the choice, would you drive a bike to work, or would you drive a truck?


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

Capt-sheetrock said:


> I said all that to say this,,, If you had the choice, would you drive a bike to work, or would you drive a truck?


Sh!t Capt....I've missed ya!


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

SlimPickins said:


> Sh!t Capt....I've missed ya!


 Thanks man,,, I just wish my ole lady would say that BEFORE she drinks 1/2 a bottle of that panty-dropper wine !!!!!!!

Us old guys just HAVE to have an edge:yes:


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

2buckcanuck said:


> Your under estimating the job the tin angle heads can do. just b/c their less in money, does not mean they do inferior work. If I wiped one angle with a 3" tin head, and another with a 3" mechanical head, you could be hard pressed to tell the difference between the two.
> 
> Also, a banjo may be less than a compound tube, but you will get more bang for the BUCK with the compound tube though . Since you can install tape or bead with it, glaze with it (like a MR), fill your boxes with it, or nail spottter, spot high screws with it, and win squirt gun fights:yes:
> 
> Just saying, there's many routes to go:thumbup:


I hear ya 2buck, and I can see your point,,,,,,,,

Yes, you CAN do a good job with lesser tools. However, the REAL tools make it faster, cheaper, and better





And I take exception to one point,,,,, a tube will N E V E R do what a mudrunner will


----------



## harvv (Jul 21, 2012)

Capt-sheetrock said:


> Well, Harve,,,,haveing never used a flusher, I really can't speak for em. I do know that an anglehead lasts for life (unless ya drop it on a concrete floor off of stilts). In other words,,,, it never wears out. I do know that flushers do.
> 
> So, if for no other reason, why would you buy a tool that has to be replaced in a year, when you spend abit more for one that will last a lifetime?
> 
> ...


Hmm fair enough. (i wouldnt know lol)

Out of curiosity if you dont mind me askin, whereabouts in nc are ya from. I am in nc myself


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

harvv said:


> Hmm fair enough. (i wouldnt know lol)
> 
> Out of curiosity if you dont mind me askin, whereabouts in nc are ya from. I am in nc myself


 
Havelock NC,,, on the coast


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Capt-sheetrock said:


> Well, Harve,,,,haveing never used a flusher, I really can't speak for em. I do know that an anglehead lasts for life (unless ya drop it on a concrete floor off of stilts). In other words,,,, it never wears out. I do know that flushers do.
> 
> So, if for no other reason, why would you buy a tool that has to be replaced in a year, when you spend abit more for one that will last a lifetime?
> 
> ...


You have had a mechanical angle head last you for life:blink:

How about the blades, do they last forever too, they don't come cheap either. Then a lot of new guys have a hard time changing them too. There's more fussing with them too.

Yes the tin head leave more of a rounder point, to a trained eye, but they can be sponged out. They are more user friendly (ease of use). Best of all, they leave no lines (travelers) and there's no bottoms to clean out, and you don't half to worry about snapping a blade on a nail or screw. Most of the tapers I know are using the tin ones more and more. whats a 100 bucks every year and a half or so, when you already have all the toys. My 2.5 DM has cost me more in repairs so far this year. I could of bought 2 tin heads so far.

Good to see you back capt, :thumbup:


----------



## harvv (Jul 21, 2012)

Capt-sheetrock said:


> Havelock NC,,, on the coast


Ah...complete opposite. Hickory here


----------



## Mudstar (Feb 15, 2008)

moore said:


> I don't want to leave Mudstar out! How to Finish Inside Drywall Corners - YouTube


----------



## Mudstar (Feb 15, 2008)

harvv

Just a tip, if you read the posts this guys make closely you will understand they have no set methods to complete any part of the drywall finishing. This forum is really for want to be professionals sharing what they know what it takes. If they all knew how to be more productive they would get back to work and stop being slackers! :yes:


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

Mudstar said:


> they have no set methods to complete any part of the drywall finishing.


For me that's true. Every job I do requires all of my experience and is more of an improvisational dance than a dogmatic ritual.


----------



## Mountain Man (Oct 28, 2012)

Personally I know a lot of "tapers" and finishers around the area and I don't know of a single one using flushers. In fifteen years I have never even seen one on a job. Not saying they are not any good because I have never used one. My partner has been finishing 26 years and myself 15, tape tech and Columbia angle heads have always done a great job! I vote angle head but that's just me, I dropped the money on a full set of Columbia tools when I didn't really have the cash to do it (thank god for credit cards!) but the first day I had them I was on a job paying them off! It was a stretch buying them but I have never regretted it! Find a way and never look back! Them tools pay for themselves over and over and with a little maintenance they will last a long long time


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Mountain Man said:


> Personally I know a lot of "tapers" and finishers around the area and I don't know of a single one using flushers. In fifteen years I have never even seen one on a job. Not saying they are not any good because I have never used one. My partner has been finishing 26 years and myself 15, tape tech and Columbia angle heads have always done a great job! I vote angle head but that's just me, I dropped the money on a full set of Columbia tools when I didn't really have the cash to do it (thank god for credit cards!) but the first day I had them I was on a job paying them off! It was a stretch buying them but I have never regretted it! Find a way and never look back! Them tools pay for themselves over and over and with a little maintenance they will last a long long time


I know lots of tapers too:yes:

I believe the thread is about what will work best in Havrr's situation.

Each geographical location will be different on what tools are used. In my area, most guys are H&T, not P&K, you will never see a banjo, mud runner or a power sander. When it comes to the angle heads, it's split down the middle. most use them in combo, like I do. 2.5 DM to apply then 3.5 can-am to finish. Each type has it's pro and cons, which could have it's own thread to discuss them.

Yes we know what the God tools are, bazooka, boxes, angle heads etc... but harvv is new, working for a guy that is true blue hand taper, he should be STARTING out with the K.I.S.S method. As time goes on, then he can invest in the God tools.

Up here in the Great white north, newbs or apprentices that have jumped out on their own, either start with the compound tube and it's accessories ,and sometimes apply the tape with the slop bucket method. The tin flushers are easy to run, they need no instruction.

There is many post on this site with mechanical head problems, right from the first day someone has bought one. Things like..

"The point seems too sharp, it's ripping my tape"
"One side of my tape is always tearing"
"The angle head rips off too many tapes"
"One side seems to load more heavy"
"It's not leaving enough mud behind" or vice versa
"How do I set the blades"
"I just broke a blade, how do I replace"etc etc etc

I have not yet seen a post about problems with the tin heads:yes:

For basic start up, Havrr can watch Moose boys vid here, to apply tape, or get a banjo. then invest in a 3" tin head and pole. Then work his way up to the god like tools, as he slowly teaches his hand taping boss


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Mudstar said:


> harvv
> 
> Just a tip, if you read the posts this guys make closely you will understand they have no set methods to complete any part of the drywall finishing. This forum is really for want to be professionals sharing what they know what it takes. If they all knew how to be more productive they would get back to work and stop being slackers! :yes:


 
Not sure about you SLACKER...But there working me to the bone!:tt2:


----------



## Philma Crevices (Jan 28, 2012)

2buckcanuck said:


> I know lots of tapers too:yes:
> 
> I believe the thread is about what will work best in Havrr's situation.
> 
> . Each type has it's pro and cons, which could have it's own thread to discuss them.


 I think there's at least 10 or so threads at least about running angle methods, seems liek a new one pops up whenever theres a new member posting :whistling2:



> There is many post on this site with mechanical head problems, right from the first day someone has bought one. Things like..
> 
> "The point seems too sharp, it's ripping my tape"
> "One side of my tape is always tearing"
> ...


That's why Aaron from Columbia is my hero!




I've rebuilt a few angle heads since finding his vids here, now I'm working on a 3" Tapeworm with the fatty blades... things built like a friggin' tank :thumbsup:


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

2buckcanuck said:


> I know lots of tapers too:yes:
> 
> I believe the thread is about what will work best in Havrr's situation.
> 
> ...


 
I thought about this post today at work. Your right on this 2buck. ANYWAY to get into corner tools is a good thing.

Tubes, like the BTE, are just another tool,,, nothing wrong with em.

Like you said, differant areas do things differant. Never EVER seen anyone use a flusher,,,ever!!!!!

Yes,,, If you don't drop an anglehead, and ya keep it clean twit jobs, it last forever. They have carbide baldes,,,,,(cept tapeworm) I guess they can wear out, but I haven't had to replace em,,,, corse I haen't lived forever yet either.

In the end,,, there really is NO BAD WAY to get away from hand running corners,,, as that is fully 1/2 the time spent on slick fill.

Peace Bro,,,,,,


----------



## harvv (Jul 21, 2012)

2buckcanuck said:


> I know lots of tapers too:yes:
> For basic start up, Havrr can watch Moose boys vid here, to apply tape, or get a banjo. then invest in a 3" tin head and pole. Then work his way up to the god like tools, as he slowly teaches his hand taping boss


Why do you say only a 3" tin head? I was under the impression that 2 different sizes were needed. I am probably going to order a flusher(or 2?) in the next few days to start out with since it seems i can get by with my wool roller still with it. So curious as to why you suggest only getting 1. 

And yes i am currently getting much more work on my own aside from working for the guy who taught me to do everything by hand...and since the work isnt split between the 2 of us i really really really notice how long the angles take compared to everything else when they shouldnt have to. So am waiting for a decent sized job and i think i will just buy all the starter corner stuff (roller, flushers, compound tube, etc.)

Have also been looking at maybe getting that homax banjo that pt posted a while back.

Oh and what is the K.I.S.S method?


----------



## Mountain Man (Oct 28, 2012)

Keep It Simple Stupid!!!


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

harvv said:


> Why do you say only a 3" tin head? I was under the impression that 2 different sizes were needed. I am probably going to order a flusher(or 2?) in the next few days to start out with since it seems i can get by with my wool roller still with it. So curious as to why you suggest only getting 1.
> 
> And yes i am currently getting much more work on my own aside from working for the guy who taught me to do everything by hand...and since the work isnt split between the 2 of us i really really really notice how long the angles take compared to everything else when they shouldnt have to. So am waiting for a decent sized job and i think i will just buy all the starter corner stuff (roller, flushers, compound tube, etc.)
> 
> ...


K.I.S.S method means keep it simple..................................Stupid
A 3" Tin head is middle ground, not too big, not too small. If you were to deal with any good supply house, they would suggest the 3" head, whether tin or regular angle heads when purchasing one. Their sorta like a all purpose head. Only draw back is, it will ware out faster, but I doubt your averaging 10,000 sq ft of drywall a week, so you would still get a few years out of it.

Just install your tape, then when it's dry, give it a lite rough sand, which will aid in getting rid of any blobs, debre , klingons,etc and it will bring down your edge a bit, and make things more level. Then you can glaze/flush/coat it. The rough sand will make your finish sand more easy

And don't listen to Moose boy, about rough sanding:yes:


----------



## harvv (Jul 21, 2012)

2buckcanuck said:


> K.I.S.S method means keep it simple..................................Stupid
> A 3" Tin head is middle ground, not too big, not too small. If you were to deal with any good supply house, they would suggest the 3" head, whether tin or regular angle heads when purchasing one. Their sorta like a all purpose head. Only draw back is, it will ware out faster, but I doubt your averaging 10,000 sq ft of drywall a week, so you would still get a few years out of it.
> 
> Just install your tape, then when it's dry, give it a lite rough sand, which will aid in getting rid of any blobs, debre , klingons,etc and it will bring down your edge a bit, and make things more level. Then you can glaze/flush/coat it. The rough sand will make your finish sand more easy
> ...


haha sorry im getting a little bit confused now. So the videos ive watched here and stuff show people putting tape up, rolling it, then flushing. Then i thought you load up corners and flush again after its dry? But youre saying you let tape dry then only run the flusher once? Sorry if im missing something here rofl.  Would just like to be clear on how to do it all before i go buying crap lol


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

K.I.S.S


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

harvv said:


> haha sorry im getting a little bit confused now. So the videos ive watched here and stuff show people putting tape up, rolling it, then flushing. Then i thought you load up corners and flush again after its dry? But youre saying you let tape dry then only run the flusher once? Sorry if im missing something here rofl.  Would just like to be clear on how to do it all before i go buying crap lol


for you
Apply your mud with a lambs wool roller,(dunny brush) make mud runny
Set tape
roll tape
wipe tape with tin head on pole
let dry over night
rough/buzz sand it
apply mud with lambs wool roller
Flush/glaze it with tin head again
let dry,,,,, finish sand

beg for your pay:yes::thumbsup:


----------



## harvv (Jul 21, 2012)

gazman said:


> K.I.S.S
> 
> Taping a corner with a brush and northstar angle head. - YouTube


Thanks...thats what i had in mind. What else do you do to your angles after that?


----------



## harvv (Jul 21, 2012)

2buckcanuck said:


> for you
> Apply your mud with a lambs wool roller, make mud runny
> Set tape
> roll tape
> ...


THANKS. Exactly what i was looking for. appreciate it man!...will be ordering this week. Guess i will go with bte since they seem to be the most reasonably priced and i will want to expand to the tube etc when i have more extra cash.


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

harvv said:


> Thanks...thats what i had in mind. What else do you do to your angles after that?


We ran the mud runner with the 2.5" Bonehead after that. But if you want to do it on the cheap, there is no reason that you cant load the angle with the brush and run the same head again.


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

Another thing about angles.. If theyre arent rolled properly an ANGLEHEAD will not go over them very smooth. Never seen or used tin flushers but my guess would be that an anglehead would have a harder time going over angles done with it. Go with the heads . They are better:yes:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

chris said:


> Another thing about angles.. If theyre arent rolled properly an ANGLEHEAD will not go over them very smooth. Never seen or used tin flushers but my guess would be that an anglehead would have a harder time going over angles done with it. Go with the heads . They are better:yes:


You also think a banjo is better than a bazooka

Here's another DWT member that became sold on the tin heads, BLUELINE tin heads at that, your favourite tool company:whistling2: http://www.drywalltalk.com/f7/question-guys-who-use-corner-flushers-3683/

Everything is about the roller, your right there, but the tin head will out perform the angle head if no roller is used. That's one advantage they have.

Also, I know with my supply guy, he won't recommend a angle head to a guy that don't own a zook and a roller. He will warn them if they insist on purchasing one, that it will cost them if they try returning it. Since he is not in the business of selling used angle heads. The only problem he has had with tin heads, was recently with a type called circle brand. Do not buy that type brand:furious:

Go with the tin head harvv, when it makes you some big BUCKS, then try the angle heads:yes:


----------



## smisner50s (Jan 6, 2011)

Blueline flusher 3.5
Trimtex chamfer bead...


----------



## carpentaper (Feb 28, 2009)

i have been really starting to like my flushers. finally getting consistent results. just takes a bit of practice. mud consistency and a good roller/ applicator are key for me.


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

I'm not shy about admitting I'm wrong, but until I throw down for a flusher it's not gonna happen. I'd love to be wrong though, angles are why I don't make as much money as I could finishing.


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

2buckcanuck said:


> alsYou o think a banjo is better than a bazooka
> 
> Here's another DWT member that became sold on the tin heads, BLUELINE tin heads at that, your favourite tool company:whistling2: http://www.drywalltalk.com/f7/question-guys-who-use-corner-flushers-3683/
> 
> ...


----------



## Whosnxt1776 (Oct 4, 2012)

"Notice, the fat one is observing" lol


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> my tool/mud supply only sells to pros


You Idaho guys are a hoot

So how does your supply house know if your a pro, do you guys wear "T" shirts into the store so they know


----------



## Whosnxt1776 (Oct 4, 2012)

2buckcanuck said:


> you idaho guys are a hoot:d
> 
> so how does your supply house know if your a pro, do you guys wear "t" shirts into the store so they know



lol...level 7 ESPONOL finish right there


----------



## harvv (Jul 21, 2012)

2buckcanuck said:


> You also think a banjo is better than a bazooka
> 
> Here's another DWT member that became sold on the tin heads, BLUELINE tin heads at that, your favourite tool company:whistling2: http://www.drywalltalk.com/f7/question-guys-who-use-corner-flushers-3683/
> 
> ...



Ordered roller and blueline 3" flusher tonight...will see how it goes and will end up gettin tube and corner applicator after next job if all goes well...appreciate the help everyone


----------

